# Habitation Checks



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Does any one know where I can getmy habitation check done on my Hymer in the south of England. I'm based near Southampton and need to get my booked stamped. Also any idea of cost. Thanks


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, Try Marquis at Soton,Steve


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

HI just had my Bessacarr done at Marquis took 3 hrs £170.00 wont be going again.

Dave


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

The problem is I'm a Hymer and would Hymer accept a an ingress check from Marquis. I'm not sure


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> HI just had my Bessacarr done at Marquis took 3 hrs £170.00 wont be going again.
> 
> Dave


Just for the record, we had our first yearly check done last Monday at the German Hobby dealer where we bought the van. I booked it in by Email and was informed that the standard charge was €61.00. When they had completed the job and stamped up the warranty book (two men - one hour - whilst we waited) I asked who to pay. "Oh says the boss, as it's your first check we'll call it a warranty job, no charge this time."

UK dealers eh? :wink:


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Mines the second check so I'm sure they won't be as generous. I was hopeful I wouldn't have to go to Brownhills but looks like I will have to


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Try Essanjay in Poole Dorset. 


motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Duplicated post deleted by me 


motorhomer


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks. Please let me know what they are like. Their webpage is only one page. Can they certificate on a Hymer?


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

I understood that this has to be done by a Hymer dealer if it is to continue to validate the 6 year warranty ?

We plan to travel to the continent to have ours done as I've heard that it can be very expensive here, far less over there and the savings could go towards the trip over and a few bottles to bring back 

Which dealer did you go to Gaspode ?

I love Germany anyhow, and an excuse to have to go over each year for the next six years is wonderful lol. 

Jani


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jani

We used Ernst at Ettenheim, See Website Here
Unfortunately they only do Hobby and Laika but I'm sure that one of the many Hymer dealers in Germany would be happy to do your habitation check at a reasonable price. Ours only took an hour or so and the standard charge was €61.00 inclusive.


----------

